

Google Preps Chrome For IPv6 Test Day - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/7616/products/google-preps-chrome-for-ipv6-test-day

======
cydonian_monk
I might be more excited about IPv6 Day if the router my ISP has saddled me
with supported IPv6, or if they'd give some indication they intend to upgrade
it (or replace it). Assuming anything above their router even supports it....

Everything on my side is ready, has been for years, and my local IPv6 tests
have gone swimmingly. But their box routinely drops the ball (or the packet).
Irritating.

~~~
Roritharr
Same here, my ISP doesn't seem to have the hardware on it's side, i've bought
myself a new router that is ipv6 compatible, but i won't get an ipv6 address
from them and the techsupport says its nothing i'd have to worry about. Fun
thing for them to say.

------
0xAFDE
so is everyone aware that your ipv6 address will make you uniquely globally
identifiable?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6#Controversy>

